# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Φυτικά Ηρεμιστικά

## anniw

Εδώ κι ένα μήνα αντιμετωπίζω μια δύσκολη κατάσταση κι αυτό έχει σαν συνέπεια εκτός από το ότι δεν έχω και την καλύτερη διάθεση, να είμαι μονίμως αγχωμένη και να μην μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ σε τίποτα, δουλειά, σπουδές κλπ. Επιπλέον όλο αυτό έχει αντίκτυπο και στη σωματική μου κατάσταση, έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα του άγχους.

Επειδή δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω για καιρό έτσι, σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω αρχικά κάποια φυτικά ηρεμιστικά. Έχω δοκιμάσει μερικές φορές βαλεριάνα, σε αφέψημα, είχε αποτέλεσμα, αλλά θέλω να βρω κάτι σε χάπια.
Έψαξα λίγο στο νετ, ρώτησα και σε φαρμακείο και κάποιους γνωστούς που έπαιρναν.

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας κάποιο απο τα Neurotone, Quiet Life, ρίζα βαλεριάνας; Μου πρότειναν και 5 HTP αλλά δεν ξέρω πού μπορώ να το βρω.
Έχουν αποτέλεσμα; Ή να επισκεφτω κάποιον γιατρό και να πέσω κατευθειαν στα "βαρια"; Ειναι κάτι που δεν το θέλω. Δεν ψάχνω για εύκολη λύση, αν ήθελα θα μπορούσα να αρχίσω να παίρνω τα λεξοτανίλ της γιαγιάς μου.

Θα ηθελα να δοκιμάσω πρώτα κάποιο φυσικό προιον κι αν δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα θα δω τι θα κανω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

αν...δεν είμαι ειδική σε αυτά, αλλά δεν έχω και πολύ εμπιστοσύνη στα "φυτικά" προιόντα.
Καλύτερα πήγαινε σε ένα γιατρό και πες του πως θες κάτι ελαφρύ. Μη κάνεις πειράματα... :Smile:

----------


## sandy25

εχω δοκιμασει βαλεριανα σε χαπι .
εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου καναν τιποτα .
βεβαια και το αγχος τεραστιο ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

αννιω ειχα παρει την βαλεριανα της quiet life σε χαπακια κ δεν με πιασε καν, βεβαια σε καθε οργανισμο δρα διαφορετικα κατι, εξαρταται κ απο το βαθμο της αγχωδους διαταραχης, αν εχεις πιο ελαφριας μορφης ισως σε πιασει η βαλεριανα, δεν ξερω..

----------


## anniw

Θέλω να πιστευω οτι εχω ελαφριας μορφης, τώρα τουλάχιστον, οσο πάω καλυτερευω, αλλα θέλω και μια βοηθεια!
Ο φαρμακοποιός είπε ότι ναι μεν έχουν κάποιο άμεσο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά θα δω τη διαφορά αν τα πάρω 4-5 μέρες συνεχόμενες.
Πήρα το Neurotone και το Quiet Life.
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ειδικα το πρώτο, πρέπει να παίρνεις μέχρι και 6 την ημέρα!

----------


## path

AN Η βαλεριανα σε αφεψημα σεπιασε , τοτε και το Quiet Life λογικα θα σε βηθησει , περνε δυο τρια χαπακια το πολυ πολυ να σε πιασει υπνηλια ,, θα σε καλμαρει παντως σιγουρα . 
(αν και η ιδεα να ζητησεις ενα ελαφρυ ηρεμηστικο δεν ειναι κακη- περνεις και τη βαλεριανα , κι οταν νοιωθεις οτι δεν ειναι αρκετη η βαλεριανα περνεις και ηρεμηστικο )
παντως παν απο ολα σημαντικο ειναι να αντιμετωπισεις τον παραγοντα που σε αγχωνει , να παρεις αποφασεις 'αγχολυτικες' και να αλαξεις τροπο ζωης ισως

----------


## Karisha

Εγω που εχω δοκιμασει ολα τα φυτικα βοηθηματα,θα σου πω ενα πραγμα. Ειναι για τους ανθρωπους που εχουν αγχος σε φυσιολογικο βαθμο. Πινουν ενα-δυο χαπακια βαλεριανας και στρωνουν. Δηλαδη σα να πινουν κατι πιο δυνατο απο χαμομηλι. Αν εσυ εχεις τοσο αγχος που δεν μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις σε τιποτα αυτα δε θα σου κανουν τιποτα,ισα ισα θα πεταξεις τζαμπα τα λεφτα σου,γιατι ειναι και πανακριβα. 

Υπαρχουν ομως αγχολυτικα που ειναι ηπια σε σχεση με αλλα και δεν σε εθιζουν. Καπου ειχα διαβασει για το Βεσπαρ,οτι δινεται και χωρις συνταγη γιατρου γιατι ειναι πολυ ηπιο. Αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη. Τελος παντων κανε τον κοπο να πας σε ενα γιατρο να του πεις το εξης "εχω τοσο πολυ αγχος που δε μπορω να ανταπεξελθω στην ζωη μου και θελω κατι να με ηρεμει απλα. Οχι να αρχισω σοβαρα αγωγη και τετοια". Ολο και κατι θα σου δωσει,που κανει πιο πολυ δουλεια απο την βαλεριανα..

----------


## Instant

> Εδώ κι ένα μήνα αντιμετωπίζω μια δύσκολη κατάσταση κι αυτό έχει σαν συνέπεια εκτός από το ότι δεν έχω και την καλύτερη διάθεση, να είμαι μονίμως αγχωμένη και να μην μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ σε τίποτα, δουλειά, σπουδές κλπ. Επιπλέον όλο αυτό έχει αντίκτυπο και στη σωματική μου κατάσταση, έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα του άγχους.
> 
> Επειδή δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω για καιρό έτσι, σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω αρχικά κάποια φυτικά ηρεμιστικά. Έχω δοκιμάσει μερικές φορές βαλεριάνα, σε αφέψημα, είχε αποτέλεσμα, αλλά θέλω να βρω κάτι σε χάπια.
> Έψαξα λίγο στο νετ, ρώτησα και σε φαρμακείο και κάποιους γνωστούς που έπαιρναν.
> 
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας κάποιο απο τα Neurotone, Quiet Life, ρίζα βαλεριάνας; Μου πρότειναν και 5 HTP αλλά δεν ξέρω πού μπορώ να το βρω.
> Έχουν αποτέλεσμα; Ή να επισκεφτω κάποιον γιατρό και να πέσω κατευθειαν στα "βαρια"; Ειναι κάτι που δεν το θέλω. Δεν ψάχνω για εύκολη λύση, αν ήθελα θα μπορούσα να αρχίσω να παίρνω τα λεξοτανίλ της γιαγιάς μου.
> 
> Θα ηθελα να δοκιμάσω πρώτα κάποιο φυσικό προιον κι αν δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα θα δω τι θα κανω.


Γιατί δεν ξεκινάς με τους λιγότερο επώδυνους τρόπους (γυμναστική, γάλα, τηλεόραση η μουσική που σε χαλαρώνει) δες με τους λιγότερο εθιστικούς τρόπους τι γίνεται και αν δεν πιάσει πάνε σε φαρμακείο και ζήτα κάτι ελαφρύ η στη χειρότερη σε γιατρό, αν και νομίζω σε ψυχίατρο σπάνια πάει κάποιος μόνος του, χωρίς να τον πάνε άλλοι δηλαδή.

----------


## anniw

Πήρα σήμερα τα Quiet Life, αγορασα και κάτι άλλα χάπια μόνο βαλεριάνας. Το πρωτο το δοκίμασα, νομίζω ότι είχε αποτέλεσμα, ελπίζω να γινει πιο αισθητό τις επόμενες μέρες. Τώρα πριν κοιμηθώ λέω να πάρω κι ενα χάπι βαλεριάνας, μου βρωμάει λίγο η αλήθεια είναι...

Δοκίμασα τους λιγότερους επώδυνους κι εθιστικούς τρόπους, εδώ και πάνω από ένα μήνα που προσπαθούσα δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Εχει γίνει ενοχλητικό να χρειάζεται να καταβάλω τόση προσπάθεια για να συγκεντρωθώ και να ασχοληθώ με τη δουλειά, τις σπουδές, όλα πήγαιναν πίσω.

Τώρα ο παράγοντας που τα προκαλεί αυτά... δεν αλλάζει, απλά περιμένω κάποια στιγμή να μη με ενδιαφέρει πια.

----------


## Karisha

anniw

Ευχομαι κατ'αρχας να περασουν ολα γρηγορα.
Αν σε επιασαν τα φυτικα χαιρομαι πολυ,εμενα δε μου εκαναν ποτε το παραμικρο,ακομα και οταν δεν ειχα αγχος ουτε να με νυσταξουν λιγο δεν επαιζε... Και μια συμβουλη,αν σε πιανουν γενικα τα φυτικα και αυτα πηγαινε σε εναν ομοιοπαθητικο... Δεν τους εμπιστευομαι καθολου αλλα απο μικρη ακουω συνεχεια γυρω μου ατομα που εχουν σωθει σε αυτους,κανε εναν κοπο και κανε μια περασια,ετσι για να δεις και μετα πραττεις.

----------


## betelgeuse

Βαλεριανα και τηλιο εχω χρησιμοποιησει.Με βοηθουν στον υπνο αλλα οχι στο αγχος.
Αν δεν υπαρχει καποιος λογος δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις κανονικα φαρμακα,μπορεις με τσαι και λιγη διατροφη να μειωσεις το αγχος.
Απο το ποστ σου δεν καταλαβα να προκειται για παθολογικη κατασταση.
Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να τρως μπανανες και μαρουλια κιτρινο τυρι να πινεις ενα τσαι οπως χαμομηλι ή τηλιο για κανα δυο εβδομαδες να κανεις και εναν με δυο μεγαλους περιπατους ή να χορευεις μονη σου στο σπιτι,και ισως δεις βελτιωση.
Εγω κατι που κανω οταν το επιπεδο αγχους μου δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλο ειναι να σκιαμαχω.
Δηλαδη κατι σαν να παιζω μποξ στον αερα με εναν αορατο εχθρο.Επισης το να κανω σκοινακι με βοηθαει(αυτο που χρησιμοποιουν τα παιδια).

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

ΕΓΩ ΠΗΡΑ ΒΑΛΙΕΡΙΑΝΑ(ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ) ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΔΙΩΧΝΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ.ΕΣΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΥ.ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ! ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑ ΡΙΞΤΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΓΝΩΡΟ! ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ

----------

